# Made my own Frosty Paws



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you melt the peanut butter first? I can't imagine how it would mix in with the yoghurt otherwise.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yum, that sounds like something I could eat without problems. Do you use greek yogurt or plain? The greek is thicker which I enjoy, plus I believe the sugar grams are much less.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I am wondering why you would be willing to share this with your dog! LOL! It sounds delicious for humans! My poor dogs would just get to lick the bowl, even though I made it for them. I bet it would be awesome with Strawberry Chobani Yogurt!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That sounds so yummy!! I may make it for Sasha's birthday instead of cake!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It is, I mean was, Yummy. No, I did not heat up the peanut butter. It mixed easily with the yogurt, then I blended in the honey. I used reg fat free yogurt. Our store doesn't carry Greek yogurt yet, but I'm sure it will if I ask it to. My son's diet consists of large quantities of Greek yogurt. I guess it's the food of the Gods...at least the Greek ones. 

I went out to retrieve the cup when Ike was done and I can't find it. I think he ate the dixie cup too. He never ate the cups our store bought FP came in. Guess it's THAT good.



Stretchdrive said:


> I am wondering why you would be willing to share this with your dog! LOL! It sounds delicious for humans! My poor dogs would just get to lick the bowl, even though I made it for them. I bet it would be awesome with Strawberry Chobani Yogurt!!


I was licking the spatula and saying out loud, 'This is so good, too good not to eat myself.' I'm thinking peanut butter-sicles are in my future.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> It is, I mean was, Yummy. No, I did not heat up the peanut butter. It mixed easily with the yogurt, then I blended in the honey. I used reg fat free yogurt. Our store doesn't carry Greek yogurt yet, but I'm sure it will if I ask it to. My son's diet consists of large quantities of Greek yogurt. I guess it's the food of the Gods...at least the Greek ones.
> 
> I went out to retrieve the cup when Ike was done and I can't find it. I think he ate the dixie cup too. He never ate the cups our store bought FP came in. Guess it's THAT good.
> 
> ...


I make my own peanut butter too from unsalted dry roasted peanuts--the flavor is so much better than commercially prepared PB and I can imagine how good it would be blended with greek yogurt and some honey. Since I am intolerant of all artificial sweeteners I must be careful not to eat any artifically flavored yogurts. I suspect it is healthier for the dogs as well!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That is really great. I may have to make some for my girls soon.


----------



## sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2010)

WOW! this sounds great! thank you sooo much!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

BTW, you can make your own yoghurt very easily too. You will need a thermometer.
Heat milk (whatever amount you have containers to hold, I usually do about 3 cups at a time) to 180-200 degrees F. Then let cool to 110 degrees.
Mix in about 1/4 cup plain yoghurt (with active cultures). Place mixture in individual cups and then place where the temperature will stay somewhere around 110 degrees for 3-10 hours.
I have a yoghurt maker, but a heating pad on low might work or you could place the cups in an oven that you have turned on briefly and then leave the yoghurt in there with door closed. I supposed a hot car would work too.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I make something similar for Enzo but I use creamy natural peanut butter, regular honey and I add mashed up bananas. =) Instead of Dixie cups, I make them in muffin tins with the little paper cups. I store them in a ziploc freezer bag and when I go to give him one, I just peel the paper off. Works great!


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Ohhh that sounds delicious. I'm gonna try it for my boy. By the way, do you need to bake them or just freeze them?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I would not bake them, they are to just be frozen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paula and Enzo's Mom*

Paula and Enzo's Mom

You are both so domestic!! The Frosty paws and muffins sound REALLY DELICIOUS for dogs and people! Num! Num!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh I must try and make them for my 2. Ive heard of them but we dont have them here.
Thank you 

what great ideas you all have


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I couldn't resist and ate one myself after dinner last night. Ike was parked right in front of me watching intently. I'm sure he thought we were going to share.  Which we did.
It was really, really good. I will rethink the Dixie cup though. It started peeling and falling apart once the cup started to thaw a bit. No wonder Ike ate his first one. Yes, I could peel the cup away and just give him the frozen treat, but part of the fun for him is lying on his belly, cradling the cup between his paws and licking until there is nothing left to lick. It usually takes him 10 minutes with a regular Frosty Paws. This one was gone in less than 5. I'll look for thicker disposable cups.

I have mangoes, peaches, bananas, and blueberries to mix into the next batches I make. I plan on making many and freezing them for the summer months. I didn't think about sugar free peanut butter. I'll make sure to use that from now on.

Hope everyone has fun making their own Frosty delights.

*luccagr, no baking, just mix and freeze. It's that easy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just made another batch this morning. I added mashed bananas, mango, and blueberries to the mix. EVEN BETTER!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I couldn't resist and ate one myself after dinner last night. Ike was parked right in front of me watching intently. I'm sure he thought we were going to share.  Which we did.
> It was really, really good. I will rethink the Dixie cup though. It started peeling and falling apart once the cup started to thaw a bit. No wonder Ike ate his first one. Yes, I could peel the cup away and just give him the frozen treat, but part of the fun for him is lying on his belly, cradling the cup between his paws and licking until there is nothing left to lick. It usually takes him 10 minutes with a regular Frosty Paws. This one was gone in less than 5. I'll look for thicker disposable cups.
> 
> I have mangoes, peaches, bananas, and blueberries to mix into the next batches I make. I plan on making many and freezing them for the summer months. I didn't think about sugar free peanut butter. I'll make sure to use that from now on.
> ...


Is it liquid enough to pour or spoon into a KONG and then freeze the Kong? That way Ike could cradle it in his paws and savor it! It might even work in my Zoku popsicle maker if there is enough honey/sugar in it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

When I make for the boys I won't add the honey. They don't need it.. did you?

I am sure my boys will LOVE peanut butter and banana: their faves!!
I love peach and strawberry. i make sorbet all the time.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It is runny enough to spoon into a Kong. I spooned it into the dixie cups. Ike doesn't care for Kongs. Maybe I will try freezing the mixture in one and see how he likes it then. 

Yes Deb, I did add the honey. It was sour tasting without it, but of course Ike couldn't care less, so maybe I will leave it out of the next batch. I was suiting my taste.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would put Splenda in mine but leave the boys' plain.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank loves Sweet Spots (pretty much the same as FrostyPaws)! I bought him some for his birthday. I'm going to try the homemade version. Thanks!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I usually buy Frosty Paws - I'll definitely give this recipe a try this weekend!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> It is runny enough to spoon into a Kong. I spooned it into the dixie cups. Ike doesn't care for Kongs. Maybe I will try freezing the mixture in one and see how he likes it then.
> 
> Yes Deb, I did add the honey. It was sour tasting without it, but of course Ike couldn't care less, so maybe I will leave it out of the next batch. I was suiting my taste.


Honey has antibacterial properties and it's my understanding it is good for dogs in moderation. If I made it for Toby I'd include the honey too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad your boy enjoyed the Frosty Paws-I make my own too. They're so easy,I normally use bananas or some other fresh fruit and less peanut butter.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I used your recipe to make icecream for Iorek's six month birthday today =) I added banana and blueberries. Thank you for the awesome idea!


----------

